# البرامج الهندسية الكفية على الأيفون الأيباد أو جالاكسي نوت



## ArSam (15 مارس 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

​بعون الله أود ان اطرح هنا مشاركتي الاولى المفتوحة للنقاش ولتبادل الخبرات بين الأخوة المهندسين ولطرح كل ماهو جديد من برامج هندسية تعمل على منصات الأجهزة الكفية التي يصعب استمرار تجاهلها لعدة اسباب: 
منها انها سهلة التعامل واصبحت في متناول اليد ورخص اسعارها فهي اصبحت الصديق عند الضيق ، تحملها في جيبك اينما ذهبت ، وخلال دقائق من استعمالها تستطيح ان تشكل تصورا او تحل ازمة عويصة في موقع او مكتب او حتى بعد اتصال هاتفي حلا لمشكلة ، 
صحيح هي ليست وجبات دسمة كالبرامج العملاقة ولكنها "سندويتشات !" تكفي مؤونة الطريق ، وبل وبعضها يغني الكثييير وينافس الكبير ، فسهولة التعامل باللمس اصبح ينافس كثيرا الجيل القديم ، وهذا ما سنراه فباستعمال الايباد مثلا تستطيع الآن حل درج حلزوني. 

لنجعل حوارنا بعون الله ينال كل برنامج هندسي مفيد .... 
" وخاصة إذا كان مجاني:77: " 
وسنركز على برامج الهندسة المدنية والإنشائية التي علي نظامي iOS و Android ثم بعد ذلك على برامج من اختصاصات اخرى كبرامج تحويل الوحدات ورسم الكروكيات وخلاف ذلك بقدر المستطاع. في كل مرة سأطرح برنامجا ... 
والله ولي التوفيق.

​




​البرنامج الاول :
 iBeams *مجانــــي

*



يعمل على منصة الايباد فقط ، 
مختص في تحليل كمرة ذات فتحة واحدة تحت اي حمولة وأي نوع من المساند ويعطي مخططات العزوم والقص والسهم وردود الافعال عيبه انه لا يقبل الا حمولة نوع واحد في وقت واحد.

​


​


----------



## hoiymn (15 مارس 2013)

[h=2]البرامج الهندسية الكفية على الأيفون الأيباد أو جالاكسي نوت[/h]

شكرا على مبادرتك المتميزه وأود أن يبدأ إستعراضك للبرامج المطلوب إستخدامها كثيرا مثل Continuous beams


----------



## ArSam (15 مارس 2013)

hoiymn قال:


> *البرامج الهندسية الكفية على الأيفون الأيباد أو جالاكسي نوت
> *
> شكرا على مبادرتك المتميزه وأود أن يبدأ إستعراضك للبرامج المطلوب إستخدامها كثيرا مثل Continuous beams



اشكر مرورك وتعليقك الطيب ،،،،

سنستعرض بعون الله تعالي برامج متعددة الجوانب في التحليل الانشائي والتصميم الخرساني والمعدني سواء مستوي او فراغي ، وبرامج تصميم وتدقيق الاعمدة والكمرات والاطارات الفراغية والشبكية ... وخلافه ،، 
اضافة الى برامج الرسم المعماري والتصاميم المعمارية الجاهزة للبيوت ،،، 
تحليل الكمرات المستمرة متوفر بنماذج متعددة وسهلة الاستعمال ،،، 
وكن على موعد ان احيانا المولى ...
سلام،،،،


----------



## ArSam (18 مارس 2013)

البرنامج الثاني :
​
A-Beam ​سعره خمسة دولار



يعمل على منصة الايباد ويوجد منه نسخة تعمل على الأيفون كما يوجد نسخة مجانية للتجريب على الايفون ، 
مختص في تحليل الكمرات المستمرة ذات فتحات متعددة تحت اي حمولة وأي نوع من المساند ويعطي مخططات العزوم والقص والسهم وردود الافعال ويمكن تصدير النتائج الى صيغة pdf عبر الايميل وهو سهل الاستخدام ويمكن استعمال اي من نظام الوحدات الامريكية او الدولية.
​











​


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (18 مارس 2013)

موضوع رائع 
الف شكر


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## s.a.c (18 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر الأخ Arsam علي الموضوع الجميل و أسمح لي بأضافة برنامج مفيد يسمي Magicplan و هو عبارة عن تطبيق يستخدم كاميرا الأيفون لعمل مخططات أفقية للغرف و المكاتب و غيرها من التكوينات المعمارية و تحويلها الي مخططات أوتوكاد و PDF


----------



## eng. marwan kamel (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 مارس 2013)

اتمنى ان يتم وضع الروابط لهذه البرامج


----------



## ArSam (19 مارس 2013)

s.a.c قال:


> لك كل الشكر الأخ Arsam علي الموضوع الجميل و أسمح لي بأضافة برنامج مفيد يسمي Magicplan و هو عبارة عن تطبيق يستخدم كاميرا الأيفون لعمل مخططات أفقية للغرف و المكاتب و غيرها من التكوينات المعمارية و تحويلها الي مخططات أوتوكاد و PDF



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على مرورك الطيب ولقد احسنت بإشارتك الى هذا البرنامج القيم الذي يمكن المستخدم من رسم المسقط المعماري لآي مبنى قائم كشقة مثلا بمجرد انك تتجول خلال المنزل او الشقة او المكتب او مستشفى .... والمراد رسم مسقطه الافقي وتقوم فقط بالتقاط صورا للمساحات كغرف وحماما وصالات وبلكونيات وغيرها ثم تترك الامر للبرنامج للاتصال بالشركة عبر الانترنت لتركيب ورسم المسقط الافقي لك من خلال هذه الصور وإعادة ارساله اليك ، 
البرنامج مجاني ويعمل على الايفون وكافة انواع الايباد القديمة والجديدة وفيه خيارات شراء خدمات اضافية من خلال البرنامج كالطباعة الى صيغة الـ pdf وخلاف ذلك. 
البرنامج مفيد جدا لمسوقي العقارات وللمعماريين والرسامين ومصممي الفنون الجميلة ومهندسي الصيانة والديكور وبائعي المفروشات ورجال الاطفاء والمحققين وغيرهم ..... 
البرنامج بالطبع فيه خصوصية اتفاقية بسماحك للشركة بالقيام بهذا العمل والاطلاع على تفاصيل بيتك ان كان بيتك والاحتفاظ عندها بهذه المعلومات وغيره عليك قراءة اتفاقية الاستخدام ....،
اسرد هنا الايقونة الخاصة بهذا البرنامج لمن احب ان يجربه :



كما اود ان انوه الى انه سأقوم بعون الله باستعراض لبعض البرامج المعمارية القيمة (ولكني سوف لن اكثر منها هنا لانه سيزعل منا المهندسون المدني) التي من خلالها يمكنك رسم المساقط الافقية المعمارية بسهولة لا تخطر على بالك منها ما هو مجاني وبعض البرامج المعمارية الاخرى تحوي على مساقط جاهزة....


----------



## ArSam (19 مارس 2013)

محمد الجفري قال:


> اتمنى ان يتم وضع الروابط لهذه البرامج



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذه الملاحظة واشكر مرورك ومشاركتك ، 
يجدر الاشارة هنا الى انه عادة يتم طلب البرنامج باسمه من خانة البحث في متجر البرامج وسيظهر لك بسهولة لتتمكن من تريكبه فورا على جهازك الكفي ، وضع الروابط هنا ممكنة ولكنها لا تقود الى امكانية تنصيبها على جهازك الكفي لانك بالطبع عبر المنتدى تستخدم الحاسوب المكتبي بالطبع ....


----------



## الجيار 2020 (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخى الكريم (م/ Arsam) على هذا الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ArSam (19 مارس 2013)

البرنامج الثالث:
A-Truss 







مختص في تحليل الجوائز الشبكية المستوية تحت اي حمولة وأي نوع من المساند ويحوي على تسعة عشر نموذج جاهزا لتسهيل ولسرعة بدء الشكل الذي يخص مشروعك إن لم يكن واحدا من هذه النماذج او تبني انت الشكل الذي تريد ويعطي تحليل لقيمة القوى الداخلية للعناصر والسهم للعقد وردود الافعال ويمكن تصدير النتائج الى صيغة pdf أو عبر الايميل وهو سهل الاستخدام ويمكن استعمال اي من نظام الوحدات الامريكية او الدولية بسهولة عالية.
يعمل على منصة الايباد بسعر عشرة دولار ويوجد منه نسخة تعمل على الأيفون والايبود بسعر عشرة دولار ، ​


----------



## ArSam (19 مارس 2013)

اشكر كل الاخوة الذين مروا من هنا شكرا جزيلا والذين شاركو بحرف واحد واخص منهم كل من : 
*Eng.amin_rayess , **علاء عبدالحليم ,**s.a.c , **eng. marwan kamel , **محمد الجفري , **الجيار 2020*


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا لجهودكم :: وفقكم الله تعالى :: و على فكره الفكره دي كويسه جدا


----------



## ArSam (21 مارس 2013)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> شكرا لجهودكم :: وفقكم الله تعالى :: و على فكره الفكره دي كويسه جدا



أشكر مرورك ومشاركتك ،،،،،


----------



## محمودشمس (21 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع ممتاز


----------



## ArSam (23 مارس 2013)

ArSam قال:


> البرنامج الثالث:
> A-Truss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبدالله السليمان (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم وبانتظار برامج الاندرويد


----------



## ye7ia (24 مارس 2013)

autocad ws


----------



## s.a.c (25 مارس 2013)

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته لكم التحية مجددا علي المشاركات القيمة التي تتحفوننا بها من آن ......لأخر و التي تتضاءل أمامها مشاركاتي المتواضعة و التي أتمني أن تنال رضاكم 
و أعذروني علي الأطالة اليوم سأقدم أحد الأدوات التي أنتجتها شركة أوتوديسك و هي خاصة بتحويل الصور ثنائية الأبعاد إلي أشكال ثلاثية قابلة للتعديل و هذه الأداة هي 123d catch for iphone
وكيفية أستخددامه سهلة ,حيث يتم أستخدام كاميرا الأيفون أو الأيباد,..ألخ لأخذ صور من عدة أتجاهات بحيث تغطي جميع جوانب الشكل المراد تصويره و لاتقل عن 6 صور وكل زاد عدد الصور كلما زادت أمكانية ظهور التفاصيل بصورة أفضل , وبعد ذلك يتم تحميل هذه الصور في البرنامج ومنه لموقع البرنامج علي الشبكة العنكبوتية و سيقوم الموقع بأرسال ملف يحتوي الصورة الثلاثية الأبعاد 
http://www.dexigner.com/news/25559 وهذا هو الرابط لزيارة الموقع من جهاز الكمبيوتر و هذا الرابط يحتوي علي مقطع فيديوAutodesk 123D Catch for the iPhone - YouTube 
و هذه صور


----------



## ArSam (25 مارس 2013)

s.a.c قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته لكم التحية مجددا علي المشاركات القيمة التي تتحفوننا بها من آن ......لأخر و التي تتضاءل أمامها مشاركاتي المتواضعة و التي أتمني أن تنال رضاكم
> و أعذروني علي الأطالة اليوم سأقدم أحد الأدوات التي أنتجتها شركة أوتوديسك و هي خاصة بتحويل الصور ثنائية الأبعاد إلي أشكال ثلاثية قابلة للتعديل و هذه الأداة هي 123d catch for iphone
> وكيفية أستخددامه سهلة ,حيث يتم أستخدام كاميرا الأيفون أو الأيباد,..ألخ لأخذ صور من عدة أتجاهات بحيث تغطي جميع جوانب الشكل المراد تصويره و لاتقل عن 6 صور وكل زاد عدد الصور كلما زادت أمكانية ظهور التفاصيل بصورة أفضل , وبعد ذلك يتم تحميل هذه الصور في البرنامج ومنه لموقع البرنامج علي الشبكة العنكبوتية و سيقوم الموقع بأرسال ملف يحتوي الصورة الثلاثية الأبعاد
> http://www.dexigner.com/news/25559 وهذا هو الرابط لزيارة الموقع من جهاز الكمبيوتر و هذا الرابط يحتوي علي مقطع فيديوAutodesk 123D Catch for the iPhone - YouTube
> و هذه صور مشاهدة المرفق 89042



احسنت اخي الكريم شاكر مرورك ومشاركتك فإن هذا البرنامج مجاني وهذه ايقونته 
وهذا اسمه


123D Catch​





​فبعد ان تقوم انت بالتقاط الصور لأي مجسم هندسي او فراغي من جوانبه المتعددة ثم ترسلهم الى الشركة المنتجة لهذا البرنامج فإن الشركة تقوم بتجميع كامل الصور وتستخرج منها صورة هذا المجسم ثم ترسلها اليك عبر اتصالك بالنت .....


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (25 مارس 2013)

موضوع مميز . ومجهود تشكر علية 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## ArSam (29 مارس 2013)

البرنامج الرابع

EC3 Steel Member Calculator






هذا البرنامج مجاني من تأليف جمعية المنشآت المعدنية البرتغالية
النسخة المجانية من هذا البرنامج هي لتصميم وتدقيق القطاعات التي على شكل أي وفقا للكود الاوربي EC3 
اما النسخة المدفوعة وبسعر عشرة دولارات فهي تشمل باقي القطاعات بالنظام الاوربي 
وهذا البرنامج يعمل على الايفون والايباد.







وهذا الرابط

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ec3-steel-member-calculator/id473702144?mt=8​


----------



## ArSam (12 أبريل 2013)

البرنامج الخامس 
والسادس والسابع

برنامج Rc Design يوجد له نسخة للايباد بسعر عشرة دولارات ونسختين للايفون سعر الواحد خمسة دولارات وهذا البرنامج متخصص تصميم القطاعات الخرسانية المسلحة وفقا للكود الامريكي ACI 318-08 and 318-08M ​ في كلتا نسختيه من الوحدات الدولية والامبريالية ،،، لتصميم وتحليل القطاعات الخرسانية المسلحة كما قلنا للأعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات والأظفار التي تسمى Corbels ​
















أما البرنامج السابع فهو برنامج Foundation فيقوم بعدة مهام منها تصميم القواعد المنفصلة وفقا للكود الامريكي ACI 318-08 and 318-08M​ ويحسب التسليح اللازم وتدقيق الجهد الامن لتحمل التربة والهبوط وغير ذلك ، كما ويقوم بتحليل عوامل التوازن للجدران الأستنادية كما ويحسب تحمل الخوازيق منفردا او مجموعة ،،،​

RC Design HD

Use your iPad to design reinforced concrete members. RC Design HD is a tool for engineers as well as students that aid in reinforced concrete design.

RC Design HD uses the latest ACI 318-08 and 318-08M to design and analyze reinforced concrete columns, beams, slabs, and corbels.

Features:

•Design reinforced concrete columns (rectangular and circular) by drawing interaction diagrams about both axises.​​•Design rectangular and T shaped reinforced concrete beams for flexure.​​•Design rectangular beams for shear, torsion, or both.​​•Calculates rectangular beam sections properties such as transformed moment of inertia, cracked moment of inertia, cracking moment, yielding moment, and ultimate moment.​​•Calculates rectangular and T shaped reinforced concrete beam ultimate moment and strength reduction factor for singly and doubly reinforced concrete beams.​​•Design reinforced concrete slabs for two-way shear (punching).​​•Design reinforced concrete corbels and brackets (reinforcement and dimensions).​​•Generate and email design/analysis reports from within the app.​​•Print results to any AirPrint enabled printers.​​•Supports both Metric and English units.​​•Includes table for bar properties.​​




Foundation
Design and analyze structural shallow foundation, deep foundation, and retaining walls using your iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad.
This app is specially designed for the iPhone and iPad user interface making it very efficient and easy to use in the office, the classroom, and everywhere else.

Features:

​
•Footing: design square or rectangular spread footing subjected to a single axial load and moment. Foundation will proportion the footing and calculate the required flexure reinforcement as per American Concrete Institute building code requirements ACI 318-08 (ACI 318-08M for SI).
​
•Bearing Capacity: calculate the bearing capacity of a strip or rectangular footing using Terzaghi, Meyerhof, or Hansen method.
​
•Settlement: calculate the settlement of a footing on a layered foundation system.
​
•Single Pile: calculate the capacity of a single driven pile in a layered foundation system. The pile can be round or square and could be concrete, steel, or timber pile.
​
•Group Piles: calculates the capacity of a group of driven piles in layered foundation system. Foundation will determine whether the capacity based on the system of pile group acting as a single pier or the sum of all individual capacities.
​
•Walls: check the stability of a cantilevered retaining wall. Foundation will check the wall against sliding, overturning, and bearing (based on Terzaghi).
​
•Email & print reports.
​
•Includes table for US standard, US metric, European, and Canadian reinforcing rebars properties (diameter and area).
​
​


----------



## هندسه2 (17 أبريل 2013)

[جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على مرورك الطيب ولقد احسنت بإشارتك الى هذا البرنامج القيم الذي يمكن المستخدم من رسم المسقط المعماري لآي مبنى قائم كشقة مثلا بمجرد انك تتجول خلال المنزل او الشقة او المكتب او مستشفى .... والمراد رسم مسقطه الافقي وتقوم فقط بالتقاط صورا للمساحات كغرف وحماما وصالات وبلكونيات وغيرها ثم تترك الامر للبرنامج للاتصال بالشركة عبر الانترنت لتركيب ورسم المسقط الافقي لك من خلال هذه الصور وإعادة ارساله اليك ، 
البرنامج مجاني ويعمل على الايفون وكافة انواع الايباد القديمة والجديدة وفيه خيارات شراء خدمات اضافية من خلال البرنامج كالطباعة الى صيغة الـ pdf وخلاف ذلك. 
البرنامج مفيد جدا لمسوقي العقارات وللمعماريين والرسامين ومصممي الفنون الجميلة ومهندسي الصيانة والديكور وبائعي المفروشات ورجال الاطفاء والمحققين وغيرهم ..... 
البرنامج بالطبع فيه خصوصية اتفاقية بسماحك للشركة بالقيام بهذا العمل والاطلاع على تفاصيل بيتك ان كان بيتك والاحتفاظ عندها بهذه المعلومات وغيره عليك قراءة اتفاقية الاستخدام ....،
اسرد هنا الايقونة الخاصة بهذا البرنامج لمن احب ان يجربه :

كما اود ان انوه الى انه سأقوم بعون الله باستعراض لبعض البرامج المعمارية القيمة (ولكني سوف لن اكثر منها هنا لانه سيزعل منا المهندسون المدني) التي من خلالها يمكنك رسم المساقط الافقية المعمارية بسهولة لا تخطر على بالك منها ما هو مجاني وبعض البرامج المعمارية الاخرى تحوي على مساقط جاهزة




السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اعذرنى فى سؤالى انا عايز اشترى ايباد سعره معقول لاستخدام هذا البرنامج خصوصا وهل هذا البرنامج مجانى وهل يعمل على الايباد فقط وممكن يعمل على جلاكسى نوت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ArSam (17 أبريل 2013)

هندسه2 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اعذرنى فى سؤالى انا عايز اشترى ايباد سعره معقول لاستخدام هذا البرنامج خصوصا وهل هذا البرنامج مجانى وهل يعمل على الايباد فقط وممكن يعمل على جلاكسى نوت وجزاك الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخي كل الهندسة:
اولا اخي الحبيب البرنامج هو مجاني ، 

ثانيا انصحك قبل شراء الايباد ان تطلب من احد اصدقاءك يملك ايباد ، ان تستعيرها منه وتجرب هذا البرنامج عليها فقد لا يعجبك دقته او لا يناسب طلبك بالتمام والكمال ، وقد تجد انه يناسب ماتريد عندئذ تكون قد وفرت على نفسك مشوار ومالا

ثالثا ان كنت تريد ان تشتري ايباد بسعر معقول ، فإن كانت الميزانية لا تسمح بشراء آخر موديل وبسعة تخزين ومواصفات عالية ، فبإمكانك ان تستعين باحد المحلات او الخبراء ليساعدك صاحبها في ترقب فرص اقتناص سعر معقول اما بشرائها من الخارج او استعمال خفيف ، 
ان كنت مهندسا معماريا ستجد برامج اخرى كثيرة مفيدة جدا في اختصاصك ، يضاف الى ذلك سهولة الاستعمال لتوفر طريق التعامل باللمس. وان كنت مهندسا مدنيا فلك مجالات وبرامج ابداعية اخري هنا سنناقش. بعضا منها ...

رابعا سؤالك عن الجالاكسي فانا شخصيا لم ابحث عنه هناك ، لكن للمعلومية السبق الذي احرزته شركة ابل في بدء انتاجها الايفون قبل الجالاكسي بما يقارب الخمس سنوات جعلها تتفوق ايضا في مكتبة برامجها العديدة التي لا زال الجالاكسي/سامسونج يفتقر كثيرا من ناحية البرامج الي ما يماثلها رغم انها قاربت ان تتفوق منتجاتها بالعتاد ،،،
سلام


----------



## هندسه2 (18 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخي كل الهندسة:
> اولا اخي الحبيب البرنامج هو مجاني ،
> 
> ثانيا انصحك قبل شراء الايباد ان تطلب من احد اصدقاءك يملك ايباد ، ان تستعيرها منه وتجرب هذا البرنامج عليها فقد لا يعجبك دقته او لا يناسب طلبك بالتمام والكمال ، وقد تجد انه يناسب ماتريد عندئذ تكون قد وفرت على نفسك مشوار ومالا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخى الحبيب على هذه النصيحه 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ArSam (19 أبريل 2013)

برنامج
*House Interior Design*

​اليكم اليوم هذا البرنامج المعماري الذي يساعد في اعمال التصميم الداخلي لديكورات المنزل بمختلف مساحاته كالغرف والمطبخ والحمام وخلافه مع امكانية عمل تحرير على الصور المقترحة وتبادلها مع الاصدقاء وتخزينها وخلاف ذلك يعمل على الايفون والاي باد 

سعر هذا البرنامج هو خمسة دولارات اليوم معروض مجانا ولفترة محدودة ،،​







*Description*

House Interior Design is a great collection with most useful home designs.

Features:
- Awesome photos and descriptions
- Advanced photo editor (enhance, effects, edit, draw, and many more...)
- Zoom in to view the details
- Add draw notes on photo
- Gallery mode
- Compare
- Favorites
- Gestures navigation (next / prev - swipe right / left)
- Save to photo library
- Share with friends
- No internet connection required

Redecorate your house with style and new ideas.​


----------



## sam.syr (3 سبتمبر 2014)

كل الشكر لك على الإفادة للجميع


----------



## amrgin (29 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ArSam (8 يوليو 2015)

برامج هندسة التحليل والتصميم الإنشائي على الأجهزة الكفية 
موضوع يستحق ان ينال بعض الاهتمام في الوسط الهندسي وذلك لتوفر الأجهزة العفريتية في جيب المهندس التي تلبي سرعة احتياجات المهندس سواء في التدقيق السريع او تصميم عدد محدود من المسائل،، 
كما انه وسيلة سريعة في متناول اليد لمشاركة الآخرين خارج الصوامع اقصد المكاتب؟؟!؟


----------



## القدس عروس عروبتكم (15 يوليو 2015)

مشكور على الطرح الرائع 

لكن كل استخدامي لأجهزة شركة samsung 
رجائي الحار في حال توفر لديك أي برامج بالخصوص أن تفيدنا 

وأرجو من الإدارة تثبيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## ArSam (16 يوليو 2015)

هذا برنامج مفيد جداً للمهندس الانشائي والمدني 
في سرعة التعامل مع مسألة تحليل وتصميم فتحة واحدة لكمرة معدنية بأي قطاع
يعمل على منصة الآيباد والآيفون كان قد عرض مجاناً لفترة محددة والآن سعره ستة دولارات، 
ومن الممكن ان يعود في فترة قادمة مجاني مثله كمثل الكثير من البرامج 
والتي يمكنك ان تقوم حضرتك في اصطيادها حين تصبح مجانية 
كما افعل شخصياً للكثير من البرامج. 
اسم البرنامج Xtruct​
Statics Steel and Concrete Beam Deflection Calculator for Structural, Architectural, and Civil Engineers​اسم الشركة المنتجة by Eugenio De Hoyos 

رابط تحميل البرنامج من متجر برامج أبل https://appsto.re/ca/vby9N.i​
انسخ الرابط من هنا وألصقه في المتصفح في الآيباد أو الآيفون لينقلك الى المتجر 
او جرب اضغط عليه هنا لتزور صفحته في المتجر او على الآيتونز. 
او يمكنك البحث عن اسمه، او تبحث عن اسم الشركة المنتجة 
في حقل البحث في برنامج الأبستور App Store 
على هاتفك لتصل مباشرة الي صفحته،،،،
اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## mossab khaled (22 أغسطس 2016)

:56:


----------

